# Something Stinks About This



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I've read two articles on this. Something stinks.
http://dailycaller.com/2012/08/17/who-does-the-government-intend-to-shoot


----------



## Bossdog (Feb 3, 2012)

Yea make me wonder what this "president" has in store for all of us legal tax paying US citizens.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You don't have to wonder Bossdog you already know.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, bar-d something stinks and its our own govt!!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I hope all you boys are prepared for a "SHTF" scenario, more than likely it will happen in the next few years.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> I hope all you boys are prepared for a "SHTF" scenario, more than likely it will happen in the next few years.


I'm taking our family off grid ASAP. Wanted to get it done by November but doubt that will happen. Plan to at least have the land and building secured by then. Then all that's left is to sell unneeded stuff. Worst case scenario, we'll be prepared to take off and leave the unimportant stuff behind.

Some people think we're crazy. I think anyone who isn't planning for a SHTF scenario is crazy....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is plain frightening ! When will someone demand some answers ? Right after the election ? Makes me sick that we have to live in fear of our own government and the idiots who are in charge.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Well at least we know if all breaks down and chaos ensues, the liberals and thier welfare minions will be the first to go. The hunters, stand the best chance of making it through to survive. I've been called crazy for being prepared and trying to convince others to do the same, my response is always the same - "Don't think that when it happens I will be there to share my provisions and firepower, you had your chance, and now you come to beg a crazy man for help."


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

We may not have more ammo than them but my AIM is to get theirs afterwards, nice to know I'll have plenty of ammo then. The word attrition comes to mind-- reverse attrition to be exact.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Being prepared is never a bad thing. Natural disasters happen all the time. We have all seen from disasters that nobody besides friends and family will show up to help. The government will always show up late. I used to lose power everytime a storm rolled through, power company seems to have finally fixed the problem, but it took them 2 years to finally figure out what it was.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a plan, supplies and gear. My wife thinks im a nut. She just really doesnt understand what this country may be in for. I have one friend that is on-board......the rest will be on their own. Like the saying goes, "I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it."


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Rumor has it that there will be a phony (staged) assasination attempt before election day. The act will be blamed on White supremisist groups, and the hope is that our country will be placed under Martial Law. A civil War may be the result.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very interesting especially now that they are saying they just busted a militia group within the military planning an assasination.


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

well i allways stay at the ready for what ever comes my way . if and when the govt. decides to take control the first thing they will do is flip the switch on all thos sattelites and leave generation x stumbleing around with no idea what to do or how to get it done . it's ashame that all it would take to control most of the population would be to take away their cell phones and computer lol


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

halfbreed said:


> well i allways stay at the ready for what ever comes my way . if and when the govt. decides to take control the first thing they will do is flip the switch on all thos sattelites and leave generation x stumbleing around with no idea what to do or how to get it done . it's ashame that all it would take to control most of the population would be to take away their cell phones and computer lol


 Thats why you get hand held ham radios, cb, they cant get everything.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok tried to edit last was too late, heres a RECEIVER only, no transmitting. But one can monitor am, fm, emergency, police, shortwave (ham) . At least with this you can hear from others whats going on. http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=H0-008828 However you have to know what frequencies to monitor--so you will need to go online and look up police frequencies by state to get them OR you can get them here http://www.interceptradio.com/s.php and PRINT them before shtf. Then all you have to do is tune in and you hear what THEY are saying/doing without giving your position away from talking yourselves, if that is a concern. Also my brother has the highest ham radio classification there is and I asked him today a ton of questions. Namely what if an UNlicensed got on during (after shtf scenario) and used it if all cell phones were deliberately shut off by government entities etc..he said that person would probably not be acknowledged by licensed operators because of a "code" they operate by but that it all depended on the exact situations etc.. So that is why I havent posted a click on for a TRANSceiver--vs a REceiver. Information IMHO is worth a bit more than also being able to communicate where possibly no-one will talk to you, and they can find your position fairly quickly and know by how you transmit--(ham-talk) whether you are licensed or not. Its like reading prescriptions, only doctors and pharmacists can read them. So if you tried mimicking a doctors scribblings--another legit scribbler/reader would know something wasnt right simply by the way it was written. WHEW-that was a mouthful. Anyway just READ before you input the required fields in the link I posted, and what is pertinent to your wants will be displayed for printing at your leisure. Print the frequencies now as you never know when the internet goes away or the like--theres no time like the present!


----------

